# Trim router circle jig ideas?



## Rorschach (16 Nov 2018)

I need to cut an 85mm recess for a clock I am planning as a christmas present. I don't have any forstner bits that size and wouldn't trust them for accuracy anyway. On small items I would bore it on the lathe but this is going to be too big. 
I could bore a template on the lathe and use a bearing guided bit but I thought it might be a good opportunity to make a circle jig for my Katsu. Is 85mm too small for a circle jig though?


----------



## Lazurus (16 Nov 2018)

https://www.rutlands.co.uk/sp+power-too ... ands+m1260

this one starts at 38mm


----------



## ScaredyCat (16 Nov 2018)

Make it any size at all...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR3LdG8Ir3k




.


----------



## Rorschach (17 Nov 2018)

I was planning to make my own if I can. I see how to make a really basic one but I am unsure how to go about constructing one for such a small circle, the pivot would be under the base of the router.


----------



## Rorschach (17 Nov 2018)

Decided to do a quick search for jigs on the chinese sites as that Rutlands jig looks nice but was a bit pricey.

Found this one on a black friday deal. At £16 for what looks to be a capable little jig I decided it wasn't worth the effort to make one. I know it would take me at least an hour to get something much less useful working, at that price it's a no brainer. Lets hope it arrives quickly as I am meant to be finishing this clock as a Christmas present :lol: 

https://www.banggood.com/Circular-Arc-M ... mds=search


----------



## Woody2Shoes (17 Nov 2018)

They're very easy to make - no need to spend loads of cash. The centre point can easily be under the router base.

I've made several, using a small piece of ply - just like this one: http://www.clapham-locksmiths.co.uk/pro ... 010-router

Except that I use an M6 washer glued into the base of the jig and a wooden 6mm dowel (self-made) inserted into the workpiece (or a further plate double-side taped to the workpiece, if the centre needs to be kept unaffected).

Here's another variation on the theme: https://www.routerforums.com/portable-r ... ard-2.html

Also a slightly more complicated, but clever, alternative: http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/Technique ... nglais.pdf

Cheers, W2S

PS don't forget that the waste disc will come free at the end of the cut - possibly causing damage/problems. This can easily be prevented by use of d-s tape to hold it still in position.


----------



## Rorschach (17 Nov 2018)

Thanks for the info there.

No danger of the centre coming loose, this will just be a recess for the clock.


----------



## Steve Maskery (17 Nov 2018)

Do to have a rebate cutter?
how about a 40 mm Forstner hole, followed by a1/2" rebate. That takes you up to just over 65mm. Then a 3/8" rebate gets you pretty darn close to 85mm.


----------



## Rorschach (17 Nov 2018)

Steve Maskery":3v305tw4 said:


> Do to have a rebate cutter?
> how about a 40 mm Forstner hole, followed by a1/2" rebate. That takes you up to just over 65mm. Then a 3/8" rebate gets you pretty darn close to 85mm.



I don't have a 40mm forstner, and I don't have any bearing guided rebated cutters. It's a nice clever idea, but to buy the cutters and drill bit would cost a lot more than the circle jig I linked to. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## John Brown (17 Nov 2018)

I find Bangood delivery times far worse than other Chinese eBay sellers, some of which manage to get their stuff to me in 8 or ten days.
I made my own circle jig for cutting holes for a couple of old style round panel meters. Works very well, but doesn't look too good..


----------



## Rorschach (25 Nov 2018)

Well the banggood circle jig arrived. Took 7 days which I was happy with. I have to say, I am totally blown away by the quality of the manufacture and and components, really superbly made out of high quality materials. Can't wait to use it.

If I had paid full price of £24 I would think it was excellent, having paid £16 I am at a loss for words. :shock:


----------



## Rorschach (26 Nov 2018)

Used the circle cutting jig today, worked superbly. The base is drilled to fit the Makita/Katsu trim base but not the plunger base however it in 15 minutes I had marked out and drilled a new set of holes and it fit great.
Be aware if you do this, the base plate is made of a phenolic material, it's tough, stable and heavy, really nice material to use but you need to take care drilling it and use sharp bits as it can chip easily as I found out (only a cosmetic issue though and very small).

Drill bit included is very good and fits the guide pin perfectly. Using the jig was very easy ad intuitive but there were no instructions, there is a good demo vid on the sales page that shows some not obvious features.


----------



## E-wan (27 Nov 2018)

Rorschach":22dv0o9v said:


> Used the circle cutting jig today, worked superbly. The base is drilled to fit the Makita/Katsu trim base but not the plunger base however it in 15 minutes I had marked out and drilled a new set of holes and it fit great.
> Be aware if you do this, the base plate is made of a phenolic material, it's tough, stable and heavy, really nice material to use but you need to take care drilling it and use sharp bits as it can chip easily as I found out (only a cosmetic issue though and very small).
> 
> Drill bit included is very good and fits the guide pin perfectly. Using the jig was very easy ad intuitive but there were no instructions, there is a good demo vid on the sales page that shows some not obvious features.


Hi

I see that they do three versions with different screw hole positions a b or c

Which version did you order to fit the Katsu

Thanks

Ewan

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rorschach (27 Nov 2018)

I ordered the one which had the hole spacings for the Makita trim router, on their listing that is type C.


----------



## E-wan (27 Nov 2018)

Hi

What sort of bit are u using to cut the circles?

Thanks

Ewan

Ps it's currently £15

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rorschach (28 Nov 2018)

I just used a standard straight cutting bit.


----------

